# Little Androscoggin River rescue



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

KVNU

Amazing, even the rescuers in the video had a tough time staying in their boat.....


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Kids are both dumb and have some balls for tubing that river. Good thing everyone is safe.

Calm river until you get to this monster:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...0x4cb2440f1cb42c8f:0xcc649bfd63eb583c!6m1!1e1


----------

